# Cows and Cow Furries in TV, Video and Film



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

Looking for clips to use for memes and reactions but got a friend who's into cows so anything's good really.

The cows don't have to be the main character or anything.
They can be in just 1 scene, they don't have to be the focus of the thing.

The focus is however on comedy rather than anything else but other stuff is still good.

Yes, I already have the fight scene from Kung Pow, who doesn't?


----------



## Baalf (Nov 3, 2020)

Have you ever heard of COWBOYS Of Moo Mesa? I've never watched the show, but it's basically a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles but with cows. Not sure what the quality of it is, but apparently the show was good enough that the same company that made most of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles games back in the day made an arcade game for it (Konami in their prime).


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## cowboi (Nov 4, 2020)

Finally a thread for me!
Op let me know what you find, I’ve had poor luck finding any good examples of how cow furry hands work lol. Are they hooves? Are they fingers? Who knows.


----------



## KippLink (Nov 8, 2020)

I think furry force has a cow character in it they only have 3/2 episodes as made by small team but those few episodes are a walking meme themselves.


----------



## switches (Nov 9, 2020)

A lot of British advertising. Laughing cow, Dairylea and sometimes McDonalds Happy Meals have a cow character. I guess we have a lot of dairy produce...
also this monstrosity


----------



## zandelux (Nov 9, 2020)

Can't go wrong with Heffer from Rocko's Modern Life. https://tenor.com/search/rockos-modern-life-heffer-gifs

Also, can't believe this actually made it into a kid's show:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2315257798789788


----------



## Vantablue (Nov 13, 2020)

Don't know if this counts but this is one of my personal fav cows


----------

